# MTB - Saturday AM 04-16-11



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2011)

Up for suggestions for here in CT


----------



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be sitting back watching my kids play soccer for the first time this year on Saturday morning.  Enjoy the ride though!  I hope to have my bike somewhat rideable by this weekend though.  I still haven't even picked out a wheelset, let alone ordered one.   So the best I'll be able to do until then is patch up the one rear wheel I have left that has a working freehub (it's missing at least 3 spokes at the moment).


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 12, 2011)

Saturday morning does not look good, but I wouldn't (or should I say couldn't ) say no to Millers Pond


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Saturday morning does not look good, but I wouldn't (or should I say couldn't ) say no to Millers Pond



Weather looks like I should be good for a morning ride.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, it looks to be good to go in the morning, no chance of rain tomorrow either.  I hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Weather looks like I should be good for a morning ride.



What / when do you have in mind. Probably not a good idea to ride Miller's with the recent rain. Would you be interested in heading up this way for a tour of Batchelor Street?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> What / when do you have in mind. Probably not a good idea to ride Miller's with the recent rain. Would you be interested in heading up this way for a tour of Batchelor Street?



I'm just looking to get some miles in somewhere to get my legs and breathing back up to par.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm just looking to get some miles in somewhere to get my legs and breathing back up to par.



Let me know what you have in mind and I will see what I can do


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Let me know what you have in mind and I will see what I can do



I'm just waiting to hear from the body shop to see if my car will be ready tonight or tomorrow(work is getting strict on personal company car usage with gas at $4 a gallon). If it's not done I will probably sneak over the WH Res, If it is done tonight I have no problem driving to somewhere further.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 15, 2011)

Sat is looking pretty busy, so I am just going to sneak in an early ride local. Should have more time Sunday morning if you want to ride the Rez or Penwood.


----------

